# Did I do good?



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

This is my first CC purchase. I think that it all looks good, but I would like to get the opinion of others that are more knowledgeable of the Cohiba markings. Here are some pics. If there are other views or more closeups would help please let me know. Also the date stamp on the bottom, in black ink, is GHI Aug 07.


































Thank you in advance for any comments.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

It's hard to tell from the photos (I think most need closer shots of the band, foot, band cap) to get a better idea.

<Insert beating of Dead Horse below>
However, as anyone will tell you, it comes down to the dealer. If you have a reliable dealer, then no need to ask these questions.

And of course, smoke one


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

chenvt said:


> <Insert beating of Dead Horse below>


 Like this?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

The picture is a little blurry. Are the fonts (cohiba) on the bands embossed? What's the serial #? Looks like it's GQ xxxx. I maybe totally off here but my 06 boxes are II. Not sure if they are in the correct sequence.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

They're questionable for sure, but I can't really tell from the pics. You better send them my way, and I'll verify.

There -- I just wanted to beat on the other dead horse!

:mn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tough crowd.
Funny stuff along the way.

Folks, keep in mind it is his FIRST purchase.
Can't have a trust with a vendor you just did business with for the first time.
That is a more like a blind leap of faith that we have all taken.

Take closer photos so we see them better.
Take a photo of the code on the bottom also.
Nice choice/top dollar there for first purchase.
I see your wallet hurting in the future.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Tough crowd.
> Funny stuff along the way.
> 
> Folks, keep in mind it is his FIRST purchase.
> ...


:tpd:

Trusting your vendor is a great advice. But this is a different case. All of us were and still is in the discovery phase. What's good about this site is the accumulated experience of FOGs who are willing to lend a helping hand, within the rules of clubstogie.

In addition, _smoke one_ doesn't help much if you are not familiar with the flavor profile of Cohiba.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Folks, keep in mind it is his FIRST purchase.
> Can't have a trust with a vendor you just did business with for the first time.
> That is a more like a blind leap of faith that we have all taken.


:tpd:Bravo, this is what I was thinking - because I was just in a similar boat. Some of you guys have forgotten what its like to be a noob.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I hope they're real! From the pics, the look tasty!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Folks, keep in mind it is his FIRST purchase.
> Can't have a trust with a vendor you just did business with for the first time.
> That is a more like a blind leap of faith that we have all taken.


Also keep in mind he bought these in Iraq.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Also keep in mind he bought these in Iraq.


Hope there good, but I had to learn the hard way.:hn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> Also keep in mind he bought these in Iraq.


 It says he is stationed in IRAQ. In all likely hood they were purchased from an online vendor and shipped to IRAQ. Or atleast thatwould be my guess.

If its a authorized habanos vendor that others here use, everything should be fine.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> It says he is stationed in IRAQ. In all likely hood they were purchased from an online vendor and shipped to IRAQ. Or atleast thatwould be my guess.


From his other post

"...I just got back from our road trip to Balad. Golly did I spend some some cash there. One of my purchases was a box of Cohiba robustos."


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

If we're going to be able to see anything, we'll need higher res photos, and please use Macro Mode on your camera for close ups, fuzzy pics don't do much good.

GHI isn't a factory code that I can find anywhere, but since they change all of the time, it's tough to say.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> From his other post
> 
> "...I just got back from our road trip to Balad. Golly did I spend some some cash there. One of my purchases was a box of Cohiba robustos."


Good point.
Missed that.
I was thinking in terms of an online vendor.
I forget how often some folks buy from a "source".
I guess we will need more info to truly know if the road goes left or right.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't know about the Balad part. Well now I lean more towards fake than not, but some high-res photos will help make that determination. The bands look a little off (I know I know they're not supposed to be perfect), but I don't see three rows of dots on top of the lettering like it's supposed to. Hene why some high-res photos would help

When I was in Iraq, I visited a couple of shops that sold "cubans".. All of them were fake. I think it's time to take it back to the Haji mart


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are some more pics. The labels are raised/embossed slightly on the name. The serial # on the seal is GG053015









Date code on bottom of box









closer look @ cap & top of label


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

The datestamp looks way off to me, sorry to be the first one to say this, it's a fake.:hn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> The datestamp looks way off to me, sorry to be the first one to say this, it's a fake.:hn:hn:hn:hn


:tpd:


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

I hate to see one of our own getting screwed.

I can't see the pics - but - I know from experience that the so-called "cubans" here in Iraq are ANYTHING but what they claim to be.

I've been in and out of this country so many f*cking times that I can tell you, the ONLY reputable dealers are NOT in Iraq.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

So that others know why it can be said to be fake from that small of pics, the factory code and date are off. August should be AGO, not AUG, for one.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> So that others know why it can be said to be fake from that small of pics, the factory code and date are off. August should be AGO, not AUG, for one.


That as well as the fact that the stamp looks too neat and the font is off imo (or it looks that way to me at least) sorry again sgt.


----------



## lpsto99 (May 5, 2008)

I have been in the south, and am currently in the north of Iraq, and I have not seen a real one yet. ALL of the cubans I have seen for sale from ALL of the vendors(including AFEES approved ones) have been fake. Also, be very careful if you introduce them to your other good cigars because the fakes are stored in a wide range of conditions (from super humid and wicked hot to no humidity and wicked hot). Even the cigars bought out of the glass cases at AFEES are stored in horrible conditions, but I'm sure you know that.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Definitely need BIGGER pics in order to tell for maybe sure....

BUT, based on the pics provided and provenance, I'm inclined to say fake. The factory and date stamps are wrong in multiple ways -- font, size, and capitalization all jump out immediately. I'd need a bigger and clearer pic of the bands to give you a fuller opinion there.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

The Professor said:


> Definitely need BIGGER pics in order to tell for maybe sure....
> 
> BUT, based on the pics provided and provenance, I'm inclined to say fake. The factory and date stamps are wrong in multiple ways -- font, size, and capitalization all jump out immediately. I'd need a bigger and clearer pic of the bands to give you a fuller opinion there.


In case they put real sticks in this obviously fake box.

Sgt. smokey, pm me your apo and I will send you some reall CC's :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Great responses to the new pics posted.
The month is the most obvious
Clearly a ****** printed that and not a Cuban.
Agosto, not Augosto.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK ... I got the image from your photobucket (in the future, use the "IMG" tag they provide for posting images). Here's your band:










And here's mine from an 07 Sig II Tubo (different cigar, but the band should be exactly the same):










A few things to notice: Look at the fonts used on yours versus mine. The loops, curves, etc. are all different. Spacing of the white and black checkerboard are off. Embossing looks off on yours, too. Add to all of that the box code problem, provenance, the apparent lack of a triple cap, and the unusually dark wrapper for a non-EL Cohiba, and I'm 100% sure you've got a box of fakes.

Sorry, bro.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

i would take em back, gun in hand of course...:ss


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Bring them back to the Haji shop and tell them to give you a refund or you'll tell the neighborhood that the store is a Ba'athist front


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you for all your advice. I thought that that might be the answers. It was a hope and a wish that I found such a good deal. Anyways with all the responses I now know better what to look for. Thanks for all the advice, that is why I love this site so much.:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Great responses to the new pics posted.
> The month is the most obvious
> Clearly a ****** printed that and not a Cuban.
> Agosto, not Augosto.


or an educated Cuban


----------

